# Aoc e2043fsk LCD Monitor osd locked



## umeshtangnu (Oct 24, 2011)

My Aoc e2043fsk LCD Monitor has started showing  "osd locked" whenever i try to change any setting.
Help appreciated in solving this issue .


----------

